# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Survival Tarp

## IA Woodsman

At the Hardwoodsman Meet I had the pleasure of teaching a few classes. One of them was the multiple uses of the Survival Tarp the Bushcraft Outfitters is carrying. I was stoked to get this piece of gear about a month ago. I have taken it to the woods several times. I have decided it will be a mandatory item I will carry in my Condor all of the time.

This is the first of 2 videos I am doing on it. It covers how to use it for:
Emergency Bivy Bag
Insulation bed
Dry sack/food bag
Stretcher
Emergency Poncho
It also shows my secondary shelter kit.

I will post pics in the future.





Here is the second installment on this neat little tarp

----------


## hunter63

Cool vid.......Was looking at these tarps, and was wondering how waterproof they are as compared to a Mil poncho?

----------


## RangerXanatos

I got a 10x10 multicam and used it when I went camping last.  It rained a little bit, but I stayed dry in my hammock.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice vid.  Well done.

----------


## finallyME

Great video.  I can't wait to see the one with the different shelter options.

----------


## IA Woodsman

> Cool vid.......Was looking at these tarps, and was wondering how waterproof they are as compared to a Mil poncho?


 I would say better since you don't have to mess with the hood.



> I got a 10x10 multicam and used it when I went camping last.  It rained a little bit, but I stayed dry in my hammock.


 They are nice tarps.



> Nice vid.  Well done.


 Thanks



> Great video.  I can't wait to see the one with the different shelter options.


I will post it up as soon as i finish it.

----------


## IA Woodsman

I posted the second vid in the OP.

----------


## Old GI

Easy way to get a free tarp - move to a hurricane prone area and FEMA will be along eventually and give a big blue tarp for free.

----------

